# Maybelline's Fit Me Foundation- All Shades



## Tara Jobe (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Ladies!  Although this foundation isn't really working for me, I thought you all might want to see all the different shades available.  There are 18 different shades in 3 categories.

Here are the light shades: 135, 130, 125, 120, 115, 110 (left to right)





And the medium shades: 245, 235, 230, 225, 220, 210





And finally, the dark shades: 355, 350, 325, 320, 315, 310





I found Maybelline's Fit Me foundation to be a bit sticky going on, and after a few hours it seemed really oily.  However, it does have SPF 18, so that's definitely a positive!  Anyway, I hope these swatches help if you are looking to try out this new foundation!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for the swatches!!!!! I've heard alot of good things about the FIT Foundation


----------



## llehsal (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you!! I've never tried Maybelline foundations, and from your mini review, I don't think I'd be trying these either.  Me and anything turning oily is a disaster!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 18, 2011)

I have this (shade 115) and I don't think I'm a fan either.  I'm not sure I've tested it out enough, but I find it to be oily as well (I have an oily skin problem though...lol). 

Thank you for all the swatches!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been really tempted to try this, especially as it's so inexpensive (I saw it for only $9.99 at London Drugs, that's pretty cheap for Canada!) but I have combination skin and this sounds like just the thing to send it tipping the scales towards oily, so I'm apprehensive!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the swatches!! These are great!


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

I'm paler than you are.. so I don't think any of these colors will fit me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## LeHinomoto (May 18, 2011)

The swatches are nice but I've tried this foundation and I hated it. The make-up made me waaayyy too oily and the foundation didn't last to long on my skin even with a primer like Benefit Pore-Fessional.


----------



## nettielaboriqua (May 28, 2011)

Wow   even with Benefit Pore-Fessional the Fit Me powder doesn't perform



... that must be terrible stuff ... thanks for the info .... was thinking of trying it.... glad I didn't .... I usually stick to Benefit Hello Flawless powder foundation.... I think it's the best I use it with the Benefit Pore-Fessional ... awsome products!.... but I was thinking about trying the "Fit Me" for a more everyday *at home* type of _less expensive_ product.... but after reading this .... *glad* I didn't...sure woulda been mad if I wasted money on something that doesn't even work .... Thanks again!


----------



## nettielaboriqua (May 28, 2011)

I meant to say Fit Me Foundation.... just to clarify ... ooops!


----------



## pandaristi (Aug 17, 2013)

Does Fit Me foundation has a pump? I saw some youtube videos and some of them have pumps, some of them don't. Thanks!


----------



## savannahbeauty (Aug 21, 2013)

Bought this and the powder and I HATE it. I used primer and the porefessional. HATEEEE it. I will never tell anyone to get this this lol


----------



## GlamourBytch (Nov 16, 2013)

I hated the fit me foundation an powder. It wore horribly bad even with a good primer (and I tried 3 different ones' none of which helped it at all), plus even the lightest shades were too orange. I found the foundation oxidized horribly ( like it wasn't horribly bad when I first put it on, but after a little bit, I looked in a mirror and thought I looked like an oompa-loompa!..... Ok I'm exaggerating a little bit there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but you get the point). I was not a fan of the texture of it. it's a little sticky and sorta heavy going on. The powder wasn't good either. I felt like it was chalky and sat in every fine line and pore on my face. I have fairly normal skin, not to oily, not too dry, and part way through the day, I felt like I had an oil slick on my nose.... I finally set it withe my makeup forever hd powder, and that helped a little, but I returned both the powder and the foundation. I will never buy anything from the fit me line again, it's gross.


----------

